# ZINK SNOW STORM



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Just watched the move and thought it was really good. Some stuff has already been on their movies, but overall it was a good movie. Finally something that was all snows and blues. Just wondering what everyones thought and what other good snow goose movies are out there?


----------



## Pete (Jun 3, 2005)

Good snow DVD. Better than Snomen but both are fun. Best are Jim Jones though much less instruction in them. Check out Prairiewind Decoys for Jim's DVD's.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

what a great movie that the zink boys put together. i just got that move like a week ago and already watched it at least five time. i thought it was really good. :beer:


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

yea fun to watch i like how they decide who gets the band


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Its ok, its only a little over an hour long, and many of the clips are from past years and repeats of old dvds. I think the Zink guys are too worried about putting some real hunting in their dvds. I wouldn't mind seeing a flock of geese come in and they only shoot 3. That's why I still enjoy snow goose fever more.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

They decoy and shoot snow geese.

And they demonstrate how and explain why you should give your dog water, the essence of life.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

It was good. But I honestly expected more from the Zink crew. It definitely could have been longer. But hey, at least they finally figured out how to put a main menu on their DVD's!


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

I really dont care what anyone says about zink movies i think they are all good. I dont care how they are put together i watch them to watch birds get killed. :sniper:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I haven't seen it myself yet, but I heard it was good.


----------



## juviekilla (Nov 11, 2008)

i think the movie was good and showed that snow can be decoyed if you just get out and do it. i did like the morn they only shot 4 or 5 a bit humbling i would say... everyone has those type of days but alot are affraid to share them. I dont think they got as much footage last spring as hoped for down in mo. there were plenty of tough days down there last spring..


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

juviekilla said:


> there were plenty of tough days down there last spring..


There were plenty of those days everywhere!!!


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

i THOUGHT IT WAS DECENT....iT'S VERY TOUGH TO GET IT ALL TOGETHER FOR VIDEO...THE SUN....THE BIRDS....THE WHEATHER.... GETTING THE BIRDS CENTERED....GOOD HIDES FOR THE CAMERA'S ETC....ITS NOT AS EASY AS IT SEEMS TRUST ME....


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

I did find it interesting after all the Avery internet/du magazine hype about number, numbers, numbers, etc that it took 3 years to make a video.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

Where are you guys finding it. Cabelas, scheels, gander, & sportsmans don't have it.


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

you can call the shopthey had them .....


----------

